# Tips for hanging lights



## aquatic_clay (Aug 17, 2009)

Does any one have any tips to make hanging lights go smoothly? I'm planning on hanging my t5's over my tank and don't want to end up having to buy new lights due to having them fall in the water.

Clay


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I recomend using a plumb bob to find where your brackets. other then that, its pretty easy.


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

I have 2 t8's hung from my ceiling with a hook-screw (not sure about the technical term), with an anchor. It should be in the stud of the ceiling (i didn't, havent gotten around to changing it yet). And for chains i just used standard home depot small chain, and s hooks.

Hope this helps


----------



## aquatic_clay (Aug 17, 2009)

Cool thing! Thanks for the advice!!

Clay


----------



## PaulineMi (Nov 21, 2009)

I used two hanging plant/bird feeder brackets out from the wall.


----------

